# HOWTO - Installing MaxDB from sources [closed]

## mundi

Hi Everyone !

 I am closing this thread because i will start a new one for version 7.6 

See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-371890.html

The aim of this howto ist to help people install MaxDB on gentoo systems from sources.

This is a very long running process (about 10h) and it can not be done totaly automatic.

The ebuilds that i provide need interaction at a given point where they will tell you what to do.

This is meant as an alternativ to installing the binary version and using the LD_ASSUME_KERNEL hack.

It is meant to be used by people who dont mind spending their time in endles compilation sessions

If you do not know why you should use MaxDB read John L. Singleton's "Musings on MaxDB, Five Reasons Why MaxDB Will Replace Your Current Database"

(http://www.johnsingleton.com/maxdb/2004/06/five-reasons-why-maxdb-will-replace.html).

The following points should help you to install maxdb.

I.) Before you start:

THESE EBUILDS DO NOT SUPPORT UPDATES.

If you have a running MaxDB instance on your system then:

- BACKUP YOUR DATA

- move the directory /opt/sdb to something like /opt/sdb.off

- move the directory /usr/spool/sql to something like /usr/spool/sql.off

- move the file /etc/opt/sdb to something like /etc/opt/sdb.off

II.) portage principle

1.) ebuilds that are not allready in the portage tree should be copied to a so called portage overlay directory.

if you do not allready have on, do the following:

```
- create a overlay directory. (normaly /usr/local/portage)

- add the overlay directory to you /etc/make.conf by adding a line like PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

```

2.) creating directories in the overlay directory

you should create directories for the ebuilds in the overlay directory:

```
- create a directory /usr/local/portage/dev-db/maxdb-devtools-src for the devtools.

- create a directory /usr/local/portage/dev-db/maxdb-src for the db-system

```

III.) Get the ebuilds

the ebuild you will need can be found in the bug system (bugs.gentoo.org).

-> bug 42286 for the devtools

-> bug 42465 for the db-system

1. Download the ebuilds into the directories:

```
- download maxdb-devtools-src-533920.ebuild from bug 42286 and put it to /usr/local/portage/dev-db/maxdb-devtools-src

- download maxdb-src-7.5.0.24.ebuild from bug 42465 and put it to /usr/local/portage/dev-db/maxdb-src

- create a /usr/local/portage/dev-db/maxdb-src/files directory for the patches 

- download maxdb-source-7_5_0_24_all.patch from bug 42465 and put it to /usr/local/portage/dev-db/maxdb-src/files

- download maxdb-source-7_5_0_24_ini.patch from bug 42465 and put it to /usr/local/portage/dev-db/maxdb-src/files

```

IV) Installation

0. Remarks

Both of the ebuilds require user action in the middle of the process.

Actually the build process itself can not be started by the ebuild.

I do not know why yet but if i start the build process (the imf tool to be more precise) the imf (a perl script) will consume most of your processors time but will not start the build process.

Maybe i will find a solution for this, but i did not up to now.

1. Keywords

Both ebuils are masked with the keyword ~x86 (as they should be because they are not included in the official portage tree).

Add them to the /etc/portage/package.keywords by doing a:

```
- execute "echo dev-db/maxdb-devtools-src ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords"

- execute "echo dev-db/maxdb-src ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords"

```

2. install the devtools

```
- go to the /usr/local/portage/dev-db/maxdb-devtools-src directory
```

create the digest:

```
- execute "ebuild maxdb-devtools-src-533920.ebuild digest"
```

emerge the devtools:

```
- execute "emerge maxdb-devtools-src"
```

The ebuild will stop in the after unpacking the sources and confinguring the package and tell you what do to.

```
Open a second terminal and follow the steps given in the first.
```

You can ignore the warning and error in the and off the make process about the global SapDB registry it will be created by the ebuild later.

```
When the make process ends, go back to the first terminal and press ENTER.
```

If this worked you should have your devtools in /opt/sdb/devtools. 

3. Install the db system

FIRST (AGAIN): if you allready have a maxdb installation (or SAPDb) SAVE YOUR DATA !!!!

```
- go to the /usr/local/portage/dev-db/maxdb-src directory
```

create the digest:

```
- execute "ebuild maxdb-src-7.5.0.24.ebuild digest"
```

emerge the db-system:

```
- execute "emerge maxdb-src"
```

The ebuild will stop in the after unpacking the sources and confinguring the package and tell you what do to.

```
Open a second terminal and follow the steps given in the first.
```

- go to bed or to the next bar (you have got about 5 to 10 hours time now)   :Wink: 

```
When the build process ends, go back to the first terminal and press ENTER.

- in the end of the installation the ebuild will give some informations - follow them
```

When everthing works fine you got it.

V) Post Installation

1. Database Installation

If you dont know how to create a database instance 

- start your MaxDB web-administartion server with something like the following script

```
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/opt/sdb/programs/lib:${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}"

export PATH="${PATH}:/opt/sdb/programs/bin"

cd /opt/sdb/programs/pgm

# start the webserver

./wahttp &

# start the db-server

/opt/sdb/programs/bin/x_server -Y start
```

- access the dbm-admin page with your web-browser at http://localhost:9999/webdbm

- click on "New Database" and follow the pages.

2. Information

Another very good source of information is http://sapdb.2scale.net the MaxDb Wiki Page

3. (And by god not least) THANX

Thanks to everybody who helped and still helps me to create and test this ebuilds.

Special thanks to:

*) Daniel Dittmar from SAP Labs Berlin - he is the guy who knows.

*) oldie, domlogic, cchee and the other guys from the forum who must have spent days testing the ebuils (big thanx guys)

If you have any problems or need help in what ever way fell free to contact me directly (hmun@thinkthinkdo.com) or even better post a forum message.

Last remark:

English is not my native language. So if there are typos or grammar erros please provide feedback.

Have fun - looking forward to your feedback - MundiLast edited by mundi on Fri Aug 19, 2005 5:12 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## gulei

gentoo maxdb-src # emerge maxdb-src

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "maxdb-devtools-bin".

I modified these lines of maxdb-src-7.5.0.23.ebuild:

DEPEND="gcc? ( >=sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2 )

    bison? ( sys-devel/bison )

    python? ( >=dev-lang/python-2.3.4 )

    perl? ( >=dev-lang/perl-2.3.3 )

   maxdb-devtools-bin ( =maxdb-devtools-src-533920 )"

to

DEPEND="gcc? ( >=sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2 )

    bison? ( sys-devel/bison )

    python? ( >=dev-lang/python-2.3.4 )

    perl? ( >=dev-lang/perl-2.3.3 )

    maxdb-devtools-src"

#   maxdb-devtools-bin ( =maxdb-devtools-src-533920 )"

Then emerge maxdb-src can continue.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mundi

 *gulei wrote:*   

> gentoo maxdb-src # emerge maxdb-src
> 
> Calculating dependencies -
> 
> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "maxdb-devtools-bin".
> ...

 

Hi gulei !

Thanx, you are absolutely right. i did some testing with the binary version of the buildtools, hoping that the imf from the binary distribution would run within portage, but it does not.

then i forgot to change the dependency again.

i will upload a corrected ebuild soon.

regards mundi

Just uploaded maxdb-src-7.5.0.23-r1.ebuild to the bug system to fix that bug.Last edited by mundi on Fri Jan 28, 2005 12:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gulei

 *mundi wrote:*   

> [
> 
> Hi gulei !
> 
> Thanx, you are absolutely right. i did some testing with the binary version of the buildtools, hoping that the imf from the binary distribution would run within portage, but it does not.
> ...

 

You're welcome. Another question:

gentoo maxdb-src # emerge maxdb-src

.......

........

 *

 * BUILD PROCESS CAN CURRENTLY NOT BE RUN WITHIN PORTAGE

 * (you have to start it manually following the steps below)

 *

 * To execute the build process do the following

 * in a second console (window) as root:

 *

 * # cd /var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.23/work

 * # ./build.sh

 *

 * When the build is finished (this will take very long)

 * return to this terminal and press ENTER !

In a second console (window) as root:

gentoo work # ./build.sh

Welcome To SAP DB Development Environment

*****************************************

Version: R75

Correction Level: 00

Buildprefix: 23

Tools: /opt/sdb/devtools

Python: /usr/bin

Editor: /bin/nano

VMAKE_PATH: /var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.23/work/V75_00_23/MaxDB_ORG,

Create gsp100.h first:

NOTE: NPTL support activated.

vmake 10.02.18 05-01-2004

VMAKE_PATH      =/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.23/work/V75_00_23/MaxDB_ORG,

28-01-05 16:28:19 start  of    collection phase

28-01-05 16:28:19 end    of    collection phase

28-01-05 16:28:19 start  of    gsp100.h   fast

28-01-05 16:28:19 end    of    gsp100.h   fast

sh: line 1: /opt/sdb/devtools/pgm/GetBuildNr: No such file or directory

caution: Can't get a buildnumber. Won't use buildnumber.

vmake 10.02.18 05-01-2004

VMAKE_PATH      =/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.23/work/V75_00_23/MaxDB_ORG,

28-01-05 16:28:19 start  of    collection phase

unknown target ':extern/libunwind/build_libunwind.pl', version 'f'

called by target 'veo670.c', version 'f'

try to interprete ':extern/libunwind/build_libunwind.pl' as description

unknown target ':extern/libunwind/build_libunwind.pl', version 'f'

called by target 'veo670.c', version 'f'

error in dependency list of 'veo670.c' (':extern/libunwind/build_libunwind.pl')

Error while collecting 'enalib.lib'

Error while collecting 'ClientRunTime.lib'

Error while collecting 'cpcdrv.lnk'

Error while collecting 'cpcdrv.mac'

Error while collecting 'cpc'

Error while collecting 'allpc'

unknown target ':extern/libunwind/build_libunwind.pl', version 'f'

called by target 'veo670-k.c', version 'f'

try to interprete ':extern/libunwind/build_libunwind.pl' as description

unknown target ':extern/libunwind/build_libunwind.pl', version 'f'

called by target 'veo670-k.c', version 'f'

error in dependency list of 'veo670-k.c' (':extern/libunwind/build_libunwind.pl')

Error while collecting 'KernelRunTime.lib'

Error while collecting 'kernel'

Error while collecting 'allknl'

Error while collecting 'all'

error collecting 'all'

28-01-05 16:28:26 end    of    collection phase

28-01-05 16:28:26 start  of    all   fast

28-01-05 16:28:26 end    of    all   fast

I couldn't find build_libunwind.pl . Where is it?

Thanks.

----------

## mundi

 *gulei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Create gsp100.h first:
> ...

 

hi gulei !

good question! but i can not really tell. your system is a NTPL system (mine are not).

if you take a look at the file "/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.23/work/V75_00_23/MaxDB_ORG/sys/desc/eo.com" (this is a build description file) you will find the dependency to libunwind for NTPL systems.

But this leeds to some further questions. What is your architecture x86 or ia64?

There is a version of libunwind in the buildtools (see "/opt/sdb/devtools/sys/src/extern/libunwind") that has not been built on my system. in this directory you have a file called "libunwind.mac" (a build description file). 

looking into this file i found out that it is only for IA64. So if you have NTPL and x86 there seems to be no support for that combination (or the dependency in eo.com is wrong and you to not need libunwind)

btw: you will find all protocolls of the build process in  the directory "/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.23/work/V75_00_23/MaxDB_ORG/sys/wrk/fast/prot" maybe ther is another hint.

if you want we can report this to the maxd developer list as a bug (maxdb@lists.mysql.com)

regards mundi

----------

## gulei

Hi mundi:

You're right. It's x86 with NPTL. Is it a bug?

regards gulei

----------

## mundi

 *gulei wrote:*   

> Hi mundi:
> 
> You're right. It's x86 with NPTL. Is it a bug?
> 
> regards gulei

 

i dont know, i wrote a message to the list and asked if x86 and NTPL is an unsupported combination or if this is a bug - let see

regards mundi

----------

## zend

cd /var/tmp/portage/maxdb-devtools-src-533920/work/TOOLSRC

make

I got this error,can not continute to install.

my Gentoo is a 2.6 NPTL 

```
make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-devtools-src-533920/work/TOOLSRC/sys/src/base/ptoc/libpc'

cd ptoc   ;  make

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-devtools-src-533920/work/TOOLSRC/sys/src/base/ptoc/ptoc'

../tools/mkvers/mkvers `cat Version.number` ptoc.c > Version.c

cc -DLINUX -DI386 -DSYSV -DCC -O -g -fPIC -DOPTIMIZING -DFLEX -DJOCHEN  -o ptoc ptoc.c Version.c

ptoc.c:69: error: conflicting types for 'malloc'

ptoc.c:69: error: conflicting types for 'malloc'

ptoc.c: In function `main':

ptoc.c:300: warning: passing arg 2 of `signal' from incompatible pointer type

ptoc.c:301: warning: passing arg 2 of `signal' from incompatible pointer type

ptoc.c: At top level:

ptoc.c:721: warning: static declaration of 'init_globals' follows non-static declaration

ptoc.c:287: warning: previous implicit declaration of 'init_globals' was here

ptoc.c:735: warning: static declaration of 'sete' follows non-static declaration

ptoc.c:724: warning: previous implicit declaration of 'sete' was here

make[3]: *** [ptoc] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-devtools-src-533920/work/TOOLSRC/sys/src/base/ptoc/ptoc'

make[2]: *** [csys] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-devtools-src-533920/work/TOOLSRC/sys/src/base/ptoc'

make[1]: *** [ptocall] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-devtools-src-533920/work/TOOLSRC/sys/src/base'

make: *** [base] Error 2

```

----------

## gulei

Hi mundi:

Thanks for your message. I saw it in maxdb list.  :Cool: 

tar zxvf /opt/sdb/devtools/sys/src/extern/libunwind/libunwind_0_96/libunwind-0.96.tar.gz

./configure

make

Then I get libunwind-x86.a . 

cp libunwind-x86.a /var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.23/work/V75_00_23/MaxDB_ORG/sys/wrk/extern/lib

Modify eo.com:

&if $OSSPEC in [ LINUX ] && $MACH in [ I386, X86_64, IA64 ] && $__HAS_NPTL == 1

#

# 'Linux native' libunwind packet used

#

veo670*.c -DHAS_EXTERN_LIBUNWIND \

#       dep=+:extern/libunwind/build_libunwind.pl \  #removed

        parentlinkoption=-append=$WRK/extern/lib/libunwind.a

Now build.sh seems fine although it has not stop yet.

regards gulei

----------

## mundi

 *gulei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Now build.sh seems fine although it has not stop yet.
> ...

 

Cool stuff gulei !

I will not be able to change the ebuilds for devtools and for maxdb to include this for NTPL users  as i am heading off tomorrow morning to new zealand for a 6 weeks vacation (yes !  :Very Happy:  ).

but when i am back i will include it.

regards mundi

----------

## gulei

Have a nice trip!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dros

 *gulei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Then I get libunwind-x86.a . 
> 
> cp libunwind-x86.a /var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.23/work/V75_00_23/MaxDB_ORG/sys/wrk/extern/lib
> ...

 

Nope doesn't work. I did the same and I get dependency errors as well. I found out, the file must be copied to 

/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.24-r1/work/V75_00_24/MaxDB_ORG/sys/wrk/incl/extern/lib

and the libunwind.h file must be copied to 

/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.24-r1/work/V75_00_24/MaxDB_ORG/sys/wrk/incl/extern/include

But it seems not enough, if I make a imf.pl dbm (other targets have the same problem, but making dbm shows the error faster) it wants also libunwind_common.h and libunwind_dynamic.h

But unfortunately, simply copying libunwind_dynamic.h to this place is not enough, while compiling I get:

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.24-r1/work/V75_00\

_24/MaxDB_ORG/sys/wrk/incl/extern/include/libunwind.h:96,

                 from veo670.c:242:

/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.24-r1/work/V75_00_24/MaxDB_ORG/sys/wrk\

/incl/extern/include/libunwind-common.h:199:31: libunwind-dynamic.h: No \

such file or directory

I did the changes to eo.com, as you recommended. I have a 2.6.10 NTPL System and took the newer sources 7.5.0.24 from them (Devtools are the same) and changed the paths in the ebuild, and patched RTE_SystemLinux by hand. So far so good. But the dependency error prevents the building of the kernel and dbm.

Can anybody help?

TIA

 Alex

P.S: The whole build process is here:

 imf.pl dbm

Create gsp100.h first:

NOTE: NPTL support activated.

vmake 10.02.18 05-01-2004

VMAKE_PATH      =/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.24-r1/work/V75_00_24/MaxDB_ORG,

11-03-05 13:09:38 start  of    collection phase

11-03-05 13:09:38 end    of    collection phase

11-03-05 13:09:38 start  of    gsp100.h   fast

11-03-05 13:09:38 end    of    gsp100.h   fast

sh: line 1: /opt/sdb/devtools/pgm/GetBuildNr: No such file or directory

caution: Can't get a buildnumber. Won't use buildnumber.

vmake 10.02.18 05-01-2004

VMAKE_PATH      =/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.24-r1/work/V75_00_24/MaxDB_ORG,

11-03-05 13:09:38 start  of    collection phase

11-03-05 13:09:39 end    of    collection phase

11-03-05 13:09:39 start  of    dbm.mac   fast

veo670.c  fast

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.24-r1/work/V75_00\

_24/MaxDB_ORG/sys/wrk/incl/extern/include/libunwind.h:96,

                 from veo670.c:242:

/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.24-r1/work/V75_00_24/MaxDB_ORG/sys/wrk\

/incl/extern/include/libunwind-common.h:199:31: libunwind-dynamic.h: No \

such file or directory

veo670.c: In function `eo670_RegisterDump':

veo670.c:6308: error: `UNW_X86_FR' undeclared (first use in this functi\

on)

veo670.c:6308: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once\

veo670.c:6308: error: for each function it appears in.)

Error while executing "cc -DREL30 -DLINUX -DI386 -DSAG -I/var/tmp/porta\

ge/maxdb-src-7.5.0.24-r1/work/V75_00_24/MaxDB_ORG/usr/incl -I/var/tmp/po\

rtage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.24-r1/work/V75_00_24/MaxDB_ORG/sys/wrk/incl -I/var\

/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.24-r1/work/V75_00_24/MaxDB_ORG/sys/wrk/incl\

/SAPDB -DSYSV -D_SVID -I/usr/include/ncurses -w -Wall -D_FILE_OFFSET_BIT\

S=64 -fPIC -DHAS_EXTERN_LIBUNWIND -DHAS_NPTL -fno-strict-aliasing -DSAPD\

B_FAST -D_REENTRANT -O3 -march=pentium -mcpu=pentiumpro -I/opt/sdb/devto\

ols/incl -O3 -mcpu=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -c veo670.c"

message: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 at /opt/sdb/devtools/bin/compc.pl line 411

COMMAND error 1

'enalib.lib' not made because of dependency errors

'dbmsrv.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

'dbmsrv-commercial.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

'ClientRunTime.lib' not made because of dependency errors

'dbmsrvctl.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

'dbmstart.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

'dbmstop.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

command 'if [ -r $INSTROOT/pgm/dbmsrvsrv ] ; then rm $INSTROOT/pgm/dbmsrvsrv ; fi...' not executed

because of errors in dependencies made of 'dbm.mac',

'ClientRunTime-crypt.lib' not made because of dependency errors

'dbmverifypw.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

'dbmgetf.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

'dbmcli.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

'backint.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

'ClientRunTime-tcp.lib' not made because of dependency errors

'DBMBackCert_SDBFill.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

'ClientRunTime.lib' not made because of dependency errors

'Pipe2File.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

'backrest.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

'xbackup.mac' not made because of dependency errors

'ClientRunTime.lib' not made because of dependency errors

'buildinfo.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

'ClientRunTime.lib' not made because of dependency errors

'DBMCli_AutoExtend.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

'ClientRunTime.lib' not made because of dependency errors

'DBMCli_EventDispatcher.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

'ClientRunTime.lib' not made because of dependency errors

'DBMCli_EventHandler_DBAboveLimit.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

'ClientRunTime.lib' not made because of dependency errors

'DBMCli_EventHandler_DisplayEvent.lnk' not made because of dependency errors

'DBMCli_KernelEventing.mac' not made because of dependency errors

!$INSTROOT/bin/dbmsrvctl start

/bin/sh: line 1: /var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.24-r1/work/V75_00_24/M\

axDB_ORG/usr/bin/dbmsrvctl: No such file or directory

COMMAND error 127

error of command "$INSTROOT/bin/dbmsrvctl start" ignored

!dbmcli -R $INSTROOT inst_reg -k $INSTROOT

/bin/sh: line 1: dbmcli: command not found

COMMAND error 127

error of command "dbmcli -R $INSTROOT inst_reg -k $INSTROOT" ignored

'dbm.mac' not made because of dependency errors

11-03-05 13:09:39 end    of    dbm.mac   fast

----------

## Dros

Hi,

it works now, without NTPL on a NTPL System (Kernel 2.6.10). I took Mundis ebuilds and patches from bugs.gentoo.org, and made an emerge --update glibc, because older glibc ebuilds didn't inlcude pthread support, I used glibc-2.3.4-20050125-r1. Emerge then makes a bigger update including some binutils and gcc 3.4.3. All went through without a problem. Then I took the ebuild and made an export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL="2.4.1" and emerged the maxdb-src package. In the 2nd terminalwindow I did also a export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL="2.4.1" and started build.sh. It runs through without any error and the database is installed and it works. Not elegant, but SAP said NTPL support will be in the 7.6 branch, which is beta and not for production enviroment, so no other way.

I'll now will try to make some optimizations and try to install 7.5.24.

cu

 Dros

----------

## Dros

Hi,

the ebuild sets a permission not correctly, if you need to run dbmcli as user sdb (what IMHO the standard is), so you need to set these permissions, after emerge finished:

chmod 555 /opt/sdb/programs/pgm/dbmsrv

chmod 4510 /opt/sdb/programs/pgm/starter/sdbstarter

chown root:sdba /opt/sdb/programs/pgm/starter/sdbstarter

cu

 Alex

----------

## mundi

Hi Everyone !

The new ebuilds for MaxDb 7.5.0.24 are available at bugs.gentoo.org.

The How-To above has been updated.

- I did not to any work for the NTPL-guys -> see the postings above (sorry i do not have a testing environment for NTPL).

- I did include the permission stuff sugested by Dros (thanks Alex).

The ebuilds did work on my to testing machines and my production server is allready running 7.5.0.24 - so it should work out.

Have fun - Mundi

----------

## Chidder

Compiling with NPTL enabled fails.  Below is my emerge --info and the contents of all.mac.e0.  All other *.e0 files contained no errors.  Does anyone have any thoughts?

Regards,

Chidder

```

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Mar  4 2005, 12:05:10)]

distcc 2.16 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r7

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.14

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

```

<html><head><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html"></head><body ><PRE><PLAINTEXT>

------------------------------------------------------------

PHASE: COLLECTING (15-04-05 09:36:58 started)

------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------

PHASE: MAKE    TARGET: all.mac   VERSION:fast

------------------------------------------------------------

TARGET: ':ls/vls14_scan.l'     STATUS: ERROR

not made because of dependency errors of:

        vls14_parse.y

------------------------------------------------------------

PHASE: COLLECTING (15-04-05 09:36:58 started)

------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------

PHASE: MAKE    TARGET: all.mac   VERSION:fast

------------------------------------------------------------

TARGET: ':ls/vls14_scan.l'     STATUS: ERROR

not made because of dependency errors of:

        vls14_parse.y

TARGET: ':ls/vls14_scan.l'     STATUS: ERROR

not made because of dependency errors of:

        vls14_parse.y

=====================================================================

TARGET: 'lsxlib.lib'     STATUS: ERROR

not made because of dependency errors of:

        vls14_parse.y

        vls14_scan.l

=====================================================================

TARGET: 'lserver.lnk'     STATUS: ERROR

not made because of dependency errors of:

        lsxlib.lib

=====================================================================

TARGET: 'ls.mac'     STATUS: ERROR

not made because of dependency errors of:

        lserver.lnk

        repmcli.lnk

        loadercli.lnk

=====================================================================

TARGET: 'allknl.mac'     STATUS: ERROR

not made because of dependency errors of:

        ls.mac

=====================================================================

TARGET: 'all.mac'     STATUS: ERROR

not made because of dependency errors of:

        allknl.mac

=====================================================================

------------------------------------------------------------

END: MAKE      TARGET: all.mac   RESULT: ERROR

------------------------------------------------------------

```

----------

## mundi

 *Chidder wrote:*   

> Compiling with NPTL enabled fails.  Below is my emerge --info and the contents of all.mac.e0.  All other *.e0 files contained no errors.  Does anyone have any thoughts?

 

Hi !

Try to find the corresponding part in the all.mac.x0 file.

Maybe the details will help you finding the error reason

regards mundi

----------

## Chidder

 *mundi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi !
> 
> Try to find the corresponding part in the all.mac.x0 file.
> ...

 

The problem appears to be in 'vls14_parse.y' as the error starts:

```

vls14_parse.y:200.20: warning: stray `,' treated as white space

vls14_parse.c: In function `int yyparse()':

vls14_parse.c:1932: error: `yylex' undeclared (first use this function)

vls14_parse.c:1932: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in.)

```

and then continues with over 3,500 lines of

```

vls14_parse.y: #: error: request for member 'C_****' in '@@@@', which is of non-class type '****'

```

Where

# is the various line numbers

**** appears to be every datatype available

@@@@ is one of 'yyval', '*yyval', '*yyvsp', or '*(yyvsp)'

If the full output would be of more use I will put it up somewhere, but considering its repetition I didn't think it would be worth doing immediately.

A quick search of lists.mysql.com shows a small thread from late 2004 that puts the version of bison into question.

A check shows that my version is 1.875d (the devtools version is a symlink to the system version)

I was able to compile 7.5.0.23 with this version of bison using the LD_ASSUME_KERNEL method.

Compiling 7.5.0.23 under NPTL created a diferent error to this one.

Sorry if the above rambles, I've tried to include all the relevant info I can think of.  If any more would help then please let me know.

Regards,

Chidder.

----------

## mundi

[quote="Chidder"] *mundi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The problem appears to be in 'vls14_parse.y' as the error starts:
> 
> 

 

Hi !

Take a look at the maxdb developer list at http://lists.mysql.com/maxdb and search for "bison/flex - vls14_parse.y not compilable" (180 days ago).

Markus seemed to have a similar problem with bison incompatibility.

What is your bison version? I have got bsion version 1.875d.

Maybe this is not an NTPL related error but it will not be really supported before 7.6 (and then i will also switch my testing environment).

regards mundi

----------

## Chidder

 *mundi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi !
> 
> Take a look at the maxdb developer list at http://lists.mysql.com/maxdb and search for "bison/flex - vls14_parse.y not compilable" (180 days ago).
> ...

 

That's the thread I found, and I am on bison version 1.875d like yourself.

I might try shoe-horning bison 1.25 into the build tools and see what happens this afternoon.

Confused,

Chidder.

----------

## Chidder

 *Chidder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I might try shoe-horning bison 1.25 into the build tools and see what happens this afternoon.
> 
> 

 

It finished compiling, with bison-1.25 in the devtools, and installed without problems.

Chidder.

----------

## mundi

 *Chidder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It finished compiling, with bison-1.25 in the devtools, and installed without problems.
> 
> Chidder.

 

Cool!

btw: i am starting with an ebuild for 7.6.0.9 (beta) and i am experimenting with changing the build system.

i will try to build the packages first and the use the MAXDB installer to install the db-system.

this should have the big advantage that:

*) i do not allways have to figure out myself which files belong to where

*) updates will be possible (hopefully)

have fun - mundi

----------

## Dros

Hi,

 *Chidder wrote:*   

> Compiling with NPTL enabled fails.  Below is my emerge --info and the contents of all.mac.e0.  All other *.e0 files contained no errors.  Does anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> 

 

I had the same NTPL probs, SAPDB said NTPL will first be supported in 7.6, but today I looked in the changelog of 7.5.00.24 and it says:

New Feature: (PTS Message 1133242, new in 7.5.00.24)

    Feature description:

    With SLES9 NPTL support is always available if Linux is installed correctly. The database checks now during startup if expected thread implementation is found. If not found the database does not start and the operating system installation must be corrected.

I understand that it is included now. Anybody knows more?

cu

 Dros

----------

## Chidder

 *Dros wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I understand that it is included now. Anybody knows more?
> 
> 

 

Well the build environment picks up NPTL and claims to be configured for it.  My only problem was the bison version stuff earlier in this thread.

```

Welcome To SAP DB Development Environment

*****************************************

Version: R75

Correction Level: 00

Buildprefix: 24

Tools: /opt/sdb/devtools

Python: /usr/bin

Editor: /bin/nano

VMAKE_PATH: /var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.24/work/V75_00_24/MaxDB_ORG,

Create gsp100.h first:

vmake 10.02.18 05-01-2004

VMAKE_PATH      =/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.24/work/V75_00_24/MaxDB_ORG,

19-04-05 17:30:38 start  of    collection phase

19-04-05 17:30:38 end    of    collection phase

19-04-05 17:30:38 start  of    gsp100.h   fast

VERSIONS        ascii

NOTE: NPTL support activated.     <-------------------------------------------------------------------------

gsp100.h

NOTE: NPTL support activated.     <-------------------------------------------------------------------------

19-04-05 17:30:40 end    of    gsp100.h   fast

sh: line 1: /opt/sdb/devtools/pgm/GetBuildNr: No such file or directory

caution: Can't get a buildnumber. Won't use buildnumber.

NOTE: NPTL support activated.     <-------------------------------------------------------------------------

vmake 10.02.18 05-01-2004

VMAKE_PATH      =/var/tmp/portage/maxdb-src-7.5.0.24/work/V75_00_24/MaxDB_ORG,

19-04-05 17:30:40 start  of    collection phase

19-04-05 17:30:47 end    of    collection phase

19-04-05 17:30:47 start  of    all.mac   fast

```

Regards,

Chidder.

----------

## Dros

 *mundi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - I did not to any work for the NTPL-guys -> see the postings above (sorry i do not have a testing environment for NTPL).
> 
> - I did include the permission stuff sugested by Dros (thanks Alex).
> ...

 

1. It runs now here also with NTPL, the new version makes no problems. I used bison 2.0 (came through update), no problems so far.

2. Mundi!  :Smile:  You forgot that:

chmod 2500 /opt/sdb/programs/pgm/starter

chmod 2555 /opt/sdb/programs/pgm

cu

 Alex

----------

## mundi

[quote="Dros"] *mundi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. It runs now here also with NTPL, the new version makes no problems. I used bison 2.0 (came through update), no problems so far.
> 
> 2. Mundi!  You forgot that:
> ...

 

Hi Alex !

Congratulations!

I will leave the ebuild as it is for now as i am currently working on the 7.6.0.9 ebuild and you seem to be the only one that starts maxdb using the user sdb (and you know what to do). But in a next version, ...

have fun - mundi

----------

## Dros

Hi,

 *mundi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I will leave the ebuild as it is for now as i am currently working on the 7.6.0.9 ebuild and you seem to be the only one that 

 

could I convince you to make an ebuild for the new stable 7.5.00.26 ?

Pretty please?  :Smile: 

The beta is not for production and it looks that the 26th has a few good fixes.

cu

 Dros

----------

## mundi

 *Dros wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> could I convince you to make an ebuild for the new stable 7.5.00.26 ?
> 
> Pretty please? 
> ...

 

Hi Dros !

Did not work on maxdb for some time (or lets say i wasted a lot of time with a different method to build maxdb from sources).

Currently i am working again on an ebuild for 7.6.00.12, which i considered stable as far as i know.

I allready built a working version and now i am creating an ebuild.

If you are interested i will also create an ebuild for 7.5.00.30 afterwards.

have fun -  Mundi

----------

